# Rigging The Ultimate Jet Ski Fishing Machine--Part One



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

I have been working on my new ride and on this post for a while. I am excited and looking forward to finishing. Here is the link www.jetskibrian.com


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Fantastic!!! Totally Awesome!!! I have been wanting to do the same thing, but for bay fishing. I don't go off shore, but would love to get a 3 or 4 seater used PWC (jet ski) have rig it out similar to what you have done. I have a 22 ft Kenner center console and it is great, but when I go by myself, I would sometimes have something smaller and a jet ski like the way you have yours rigged would be perfect.

Anyway, I hope to have one by next year and congrats on the totally awesome set up.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice... but it can be way simpler than that. 

A jet skin in the bay uses a lot less full than most outbaords and hell, it's fun. Also less damage to grass flats. 

Cool rig.


----------



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

thats a nice looking rig!!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I want to see pics when you get a Powerpole mounted on it.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

This guy has been floating around on some emails in my circle of friends, if you haven't seen it I hope it helps in your journey to the ultimate fishing Jski....


----------



## TexnMedic (May 26, 2010)

Pretty sweet. Making me consider something along those lines since I do alot of fishing by myself due to my "shift work" schedule. Most of my buddies are Mon-Fri guys and can only go on the weekends. Very cool.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone ever try launching a PWC in the surf?


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Good luck with this project - it really looks cool...

I like the way your other ski is rigged...
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg115/JetSkiBrian/fishing%202010/DSC_0063.jpg


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Bretticu$ said:


> This guy has been floating around on some emails in my circle of friends, if you haven't seen it I hope it helps in your journey to the ultimate fishing Jski....


Jetskibrian was the one who hooked that guy up with his fabricator.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=284761


----------



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

Yes, I hooked Kenny (the guy on the purple ski) up with my fabricator. I took those pictures of him when he followed me out to the CLT. Unfortunately his ski died that day and I had to tow him back 8 miles. He is a nice guy. Now he wants to rig up a Yamaha SUV like mine.


----------

